# buying 06 taco. w/plow some q's



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

well i'm not using the monster much anymore so i'm trading for a taco. access cab v6, 6spd manual. trd w/locking diff. they are installing a used fisher 6.8 off another taco. 

first i trying looking for timbrens and don't see them for the truck. does any body make something similar to them for toyota?

i have a giant concrete pipe cover from i old well i used on the chevy. i'm assuming overkill on the toy? must be 350-400 pounds.

i love manual transmissions but have never plowed with one. should i use l/range second gear. or 4/hi first or just figure it out on my own?

i just do my drive now so i think it will work fine. sure am going to miss my big block chevy....:crying:


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310263047849

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310199306958


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks crazed.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it a 6'8" homesteader??

If so, you only need 150# in the back and front suspension add-ons would be optional.

I leave mine up all the time, as the motors tend to flat-spot and not work well when cold.

The plow weight isn't noticeable on the front end.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

vtzdriver;1096475 said:


> Is it a 6'8" homesteader??
> 
> If so, you only need 150# in the back and front suspension add-ons would be optional.
> 
> ...


really, thats interesting. i figured 300 or so pounds was overkill. i'll have to see how it hangs. yes it is a 6.8 homesteader.

pick it up tonight.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

The 6'8" Homesteader is 21" Tall and weighs 250# not including the truck mount, wireharness, etc. It does include everything on the plow side.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

CarCrazed4Life;1098371 said:


> The 6'8" Homesteader is 21" Tall and weighs 250# not including the truck mount, wireharness, etc. It does include everything on the plow side.


no bad as far as weight. i plan on building a ballast box this weekend.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

If it gets cold and the plow will not raise when you start the truck, tap the motor a couple times with a hammer.

I was doing that on a regular basis towards the end of last season and a new motor (not from Fisher) is the first thing being replaced before the season starts- around $80 on ebay.

I bought the 6'8" due to some narrow clearances, however the 7'4" blade would be a better choice if you have room.

I use 2 bags of tube sand (120#) and it works great.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

nhgranite;1095336 said:


> i love manual transmissions but have never plowed with one. should i use l/range second gear. or 4/hi first or just figure it out on my own?
> :


I run in 4 hi and basically idle with the clutch out. The problem running in 4 lo is reverse being so slow. But in low 2nd is great. I run 200lbs. in the back and really never use the locker. U might need it though being farther up with a lot more snow accumalation than Connecticut sees. Also, run a bead of RTV around the motor to pump face, helps keep a lot of salt/sand, water outta the motor. There's a bunch of different easy mods for the toyo like anytime locker if you search around ie....toyotanation.com. They have stickies on mods right at the top of the TACO group. Good luck and hope you enjoy the truck, Matt


----------

